# How to reset Steering Angle Sensor?



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

I replaced the clock spring on an '06 Touareg and now have a fault code for the steering angle sensor.
How do I reset the sensor using VAGCOM and clear the fault? 
TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...tting


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Perfect. 
Thank you!


----------

